# April's Twins!



## Krista (Feb 1, 2010)

So today after finally seeing April's bag filled fuller, I figured she was really close to delivering. After lunch, I ran out to check on her. I have an intercom in the house and hadn't heard a peep all day. Low and behold, there she was pushing out the first kid, head already on its way out! Talk about timing! She was so quiet, and it was just like clockwork. First a big buckskin and white brown eyed buckling and second, a beautiful white, blue eyed doeling, just like her mom! :kidblue: :kidred: 
Finally, peace at my farm! I think I am going to name the doe Peace!
PIctures later tonight.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Vary cool!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yay, April! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratuations!


----------



## Krista (Feb 1, 2010)

Here are my new Nigerian kids. Peace is the doeling and Justice is the buckling. Born Tuesday 4/13/10. What do you think? Peace looks just like her mom.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable!!!! Congrats to you all!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

How cute, I love them. That little red head is a beauty too. congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on an uneventful delivery!!! Adorable kiddo's!! All 3 of them!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

SOOOOOO cute!!!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Awwwww...they are little beauties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.... :thumb:  :greengrin:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

congrats on those adorable babies.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the two-so very exciting! :stars:


----------



## Krista (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone. They are doing really well and cute as ever.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations-they are very nice looking babies.


----------

